# driveway buckling



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

Help,
I am cutting down a tree soon whose root base has caused two slabs of my driveway to buckle upward. Once the tree is gone and I root rot the base, will the root under the driveway disintegrate so that the buckling levels? If not, any reasonable suggestions?

Karin


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That could take many years to drop--if ever---Best bet is to cut out the heaved section then dig out the roots--add new gravel and then re pour.

If you don't mind the look--just wait and see---


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you have kids that like skateboarding absolutely leave it, its a jump....:thumbup:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

your saying slabs how big is each one...pix maybe :wink: definitly will just rot in place..maybe a youtube look alike video..if you can


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What it to look right it's all going to have to be cut out, old roots removed and repored as suggested.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

a novice said:


> Help,
> I am cutting down a tree soon whose root base has caused two slabs of my driveway to buckle upward.* Once the tree is gone and I root rot the base, will the root under the driveway disintegrate so that the buckling levels?* If not, any reasonable suggestions?
> 
> Karin


Ayuh,... Possibly, but the down-side is,...
It'll probably take as long to lay down, as it did to heave up...
Years, 'n Years....


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if the owner dug down along where any roots are going under the driveway a sawzall cut down will stop that root right there...then possible shock the tree...into a suicide run over the winter:wink:


----------



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

*buckling driveway*

i want to thank you for that suggestion. it is worth waing for a few months rather than chop up the entire driveway.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

how big are those slabs,and are the cracked and concrete...rent a fork lift and lift them ...driving back supports into the ground so they don't slide with the tilt...or :wink: drill a hole in the stump wait till dark and sneak out an pour a gallon of clorox into the hole:whistling2:....i know one thing being a gardener they are all dorment but the root continues to grow...wait till summer in full bloom cut the roots as close to the trunk as possible and that will kill the tree they get a heart attack right up into the trunk and branches


----------



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

*thank you for the suggestion.*

I am plannig on having the tree taken down to a small stump and them use root rot or clorax or whatever. Do you think the root will eventually disintergrate and shrivel up so to speak whereby the slabs resume thier flat position in the driveway?
Karin


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That seldom happens---once lifted by a tree --it will never go back to its original position.


----------



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

*good morning oh'Mike*

Thank you for the input. Would it make a difference if I told you I live in Florida and the tree is a sweet gum, (non hardwood tree). Would the roots have a better chance of rotting or disintergrating and would that make a difference to the buckling? 

Thank you


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It takes many years for roots to rot out---in sand ,where the soil does not remain wet, they might be there for a long time.

How big is the raised area? It might be possible to dig a pit along side the drive and flush out some sand under the slab--using a pipe attached to a garden hose---


----------



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

*responding to your question,*

each slab is 8 by 10


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

a novice said:


> each slab is 8 by 10


How many are affected by the tree roots?


----------



## a novice (Jan 29, 2012)

*responding*

two slabs both 8 by 10. the two slabs on either side of the affected slabs are fine.


----------

